
Web browser market share: upgrade analysis - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/web/news/2011/05/web-browser-market-share-upgrade-analysis.ars
======
geekam
Wow! Chrome has the best version adoption rate. Is that because the updates
are easier and more streamlined?

------
noelchurchill
Where is the Safari version adoption chart?

